# Weekly challenge 10/6 - 10/12   Shawty got low low low low



## SquarePeg (Oct 5, 2018)

For this week's challenge, let's get down!  Change your perspective and get low.  Subject can be anything you like but make sure if you're getting a lot of distortion it's part of your vision and adds to the shot.  If you don't have a flip out screen, this may take some serious maneuvering on your part.  Be sure to stretch first!  My number one tip for shooting low - I keep an old yoga mat in my car for when it's muddy or damp out and I sometimes take along one of those garden kneelers to cushion my knees when I'll be on rocky ground.  If you're young you can ignore that last tip (for now).  

As always, new photos only for this challenge.  Get out there and shoot!

Here are a few helpful links if you need some creative inspiration:  

7 Tips For Great Low Angle Shots

https://petapixel.com/2017/01/31/crash-course-low-angle-photo-composition/

Low-angle shot - Wikipedia


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Oct 5, 2018)

I just took this one on Sunday (forgive the few days old photo, I’m home sick right now). I posted up about three steps down so I could get a lower perspective. 

Since I’m kind of tall, I drop down low a lot in order to get a different perspective. It doesn’t even need to be too much, just let yourself see things a bit differently. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 5, 2018)

I thought I was the only one that carried one of those foam kneeling mats in the car!


----------



## CherylL (Oct 6, 2018)

Cat naps by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 6, 2018)

that dog sleeps like a sting ray


----------



## DennyN (Oct 6, 2018)

[url=https://dennynoll.smugmug.com/Misc/i-83sRtBp/A]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2018)

Pretty close to directly overhead. 


Crows.

This was cropped from a horizontal iPhone SE shot. 1/3000 second at f/2.2, ISO 25.

The one at the top has a whole walnut held in its beak. I shot this today at lunch as a "murder of crows" flew around and around near where I was.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 7, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Cat naps by Cheryl, on Flickr



Sleeping on the stairs?  Did he get tired half way up?


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 7, 2018)

Should have gotten even lower!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 7, 2018)

Ooooo, ahhhhhh, yeah, right there


----------



## snowbear (Oct 7, 2018)

Niantic, Connecticut




DSC_2093.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## photoflyer (Oct 8, 2018)

Shooting up at cobwebs in the morning dew.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 8, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Should have gotten even lower!



Super cute with the tongue out.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 8, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Cat naps by Cheryl, on Flickr
> ...



That is his spot.  The 3 pups have their own spots for different times of the day.  It is like living with 3 Sheldons!


----------



## CherylL (Oct 8, 2018)

Grafton, IL where the Illinois river & the Mississippi meet.  Thanks to @Destin X-T2 video I learned that you can view the photo in the viewfinder.  I sat on a rock and placed the camera on a rock in front of me.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 8, 2018)

CherylL said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Should have gotten even lower!
> ...



That's his "smile" for the camera.  Princess and her friends taught him.  I'm sure there were lots of treats involved.


----------



## waday (Oct 8, 2018)

Looking up by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 8, 2018)

This pov may not seem low but... I was on a footbridge and had to practically lay down to shoot under the railing to get close enough to the water to get the reflection to show well.




Birdhouse by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Oct 9, 2018)

Ron Evers said:


> View attachment 164223



@Ron Evers be the shawty who got the low low low lowest so far.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 9, 2018)

Clean Up Crew


----------



## Fujidave (Oct 9, 2018)

Three from today.

1


 

2



 

3


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 9, 2018)

Shroom, shroom, low down shrooms.




Shroom Two by William Raber, on Flickr




Shroom One by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## ceemac (Oct 10, 2018)

You should run this for a couple of weeks. some of us old guys will need that long to get back up.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 10, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 164223
> ...



I straddled the trench where it narrowed & held the camera below my feet. Used a 7.5mm FE lens.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 10, 2018)

ceemac said:


> You should run this for a couple of weeks. some of us old guys will need that long to get back up.



Us old gals too.  I was out all day yesterday in NH shooting foliage and waterfalls.  Did some serious low shooting and Lots of hiking and climbing.  Plus about 5-6 hours in the car.  I wasn’t sure if I’d be able to get out of the car when I got home!  My knees back are really feeling it today.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 10, 2018)

heh. Anybody else have the idea of using a monopod upside down with a remote, then inverting the images in post? Like a geezer selfie stick lol


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 10, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> ceemac said:
> 
> 
> > You should run this for a couple of weeks. some of us old guys will need that long to get back up.
> ...



Looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 10, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> heh. Anybody else have the idea of using a monopod upside down with a remote, then inverting the images in post? Like a geezer selfie stick lol



Great idea.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 10, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> heh. Anybody else have the idea of using a monopod upside down with a remote, then inverting the images in post? Like a geezer selfie stick lol



Necessity is the mother of invention!


----------



## CherylL (Oct 10, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> heh. Anybody else have the idea of using a monopod upside down with a remote, then inverting the images in post? Like a geezer selfie stick lol



Yes!  I captured video of my grand daughter crawling.  Have done this a few ways for walking stabilizing video.  If the camera is light then use two fingers and one of the monopod joints as a fulcrum.   With a heavier video camera I used a water bottle rubber banded to the end of the monopod and then balanced with two fingers.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 10, 2018)

I think I failed on this one.  I had the 90mm lens and a wide angle would have been better.  And a cluttered background didn't work.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## photoflyer (Oct 10, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 164211



Timeless.


----------



## ceemac (Oct 10, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Us old gals too.



hahaha, you're just a kid.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 10, 2018)

1


 
2


 
3


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 10, 2018)

I can tell that isn't in Pa. The creek isn't roaring!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## DennyN (Oct 10, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> heh. Anybody else have the idea of using a monopod upside down with a remote, then inverting the images in post? Like a geezer selfie stick lol


You know my tripod can be set up to hang the camera down inverted just for this kind of thing, never even thought to use that option. Just went along my merry way crawling around the ground with my tripod sitting next to me. Da.....


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 10, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 164297



Oh that’s nice!


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 11, 2018)

DennyN said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > heh. Anybody else have the idea of using a monopod upside down with a remote, then inverting the images in post? Like a geezer selfie stick lol
> ...



Would not have thought of that either.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 11, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> View attachment 164296



Nice! And the water looks natural & not like melted plastic.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 11, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 164297



Thinking you are using a macro lens for these shots due to the very limited DOF.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 11, 2018)

I am not really sure what exactly caused the bubbles in the second one! It doesn't look like the usual lens flare I get with this lens. Maybe the water drops on some of the grasses in between me and the subject? I would love to figure it out so that I can repeat it!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 11, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 164297


<3<3<3 this one!! It makes me feel like I am dreaming.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 11, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 164297
> ...


Thank you and thanks for posting such nice pics with_ your_ Velvet 56. You inspired me to buy mine and I have loved using it!


Ron Evers said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 164297
> ...


It is the Lensbaby Velvet 56. I use it mostly for macro although it is very sharp as just a 56mm.


JustJazzie said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 164297
> ...



Thank you much! I actually named that one " Dreamscape ", so that was my intention


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 12, 2018)

JustJazzie said:


> I would love to figure it out so that I can repeat it!



In the words of Bob Ross, it's " One of those happy little accidents!".


----------



## pitchblack (Oct 16, 2018)

Alyssa on the Island of Palm Beach. Sony A7RIII & Sigma 50mm/1.4 Art @ ƒ6.3.


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Oct 16, 2018)

I like that one a lot. Nicely editorial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 17, 2018)

pitchblack said:


> Alyssa on the Island of Palm Beach. Sony A7RIII & Sigma 50mm/1.4 Art @ ƒ6.3.





Nicely captured.


----------

